# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Excel Bank reconciliation with vba Macro

## nykbakery

Hi all
i wrote a vba macro to help with reconciliation of a excel Check Register with downloaded banks transaction, I attached it here for people who find it useful.

see the attached excel sheet for an example, also note the settings in the named range bank_reconcile_settings
this was built and tested on transactions downloaded from chase, there might be some changing needed for different banks (see the line Interchangeable transactions names)

----------


## TanyaCA

Thank you, nykbakery.

----------

